# Eggs and the egg song



## Spear (May 8, 2016)

Do your hens always sing the egg song when they have layed and egg?

It would seam that my girls are rather erratic about their egg songs. Today I got eggs without hearing any egg songs! some days one of my younger hens who is not laying yet will strut around singing the egg song and I'll get all excited and think finally she has layed her 1st egg but nope, no egg from her.
So I'm wandering if this egg song is not just a call for attention because one day my ladies got startled when their feed bucket fell over and it set them off singing their egg song...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It is kind of hit or miss. I was standing there when one of my old Hamburg hens let loose with the song. Problem is, she didn't lay an egg so I don't know what she was going on about.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Robin is correct, it's hit or miss. I've had one hen start the song and the rest join in too. I'll go check for an egg and find nothing, nada, zilch, zero eggs. I think they just like to trick me so they can get some 'crack.'


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

they learn fast don't they?


----------



## kgb6days (Apr 1, 2016)

One of my girls that hasn't laid an egg yet started singing the egg song yesterday. Got me all excited but there was no production
Kristy


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

An egg song is also a warning cry, which explains why you hear it without eggs. When I hear the typical egg song my first thought is to look up, as there's a big ol' redtail who sits in one of my big trees out back and chances are the girls have spotted him. Some birds are just neurotic, too. I have a leghorn hen and an EE hen who will sound off at a leaf blowing across the yard, gets the whole crew in a turmoil.

Try making the egg song yourself, I bet you'll have the whole flock bucking right along, stretching out their necks trying to spy the danger.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I guess the simple answer is, they're chickens. They do odd things and that's why we have them because they can be so entertaining in the odd behavior. It makes perfect sense to them but us? Not so much, it's just fun.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Fiere said:


> An egg song is also a warning cry, which explains why you hear it without eggs. When I hear the typical egg song my first thought is to look up, as there's a big ol' redtail who sits in one of my big trees out back and chances are the girls have spotted him. Some birds are just neurotic, too. I have a leghorn hen and an EE hen who will sound off at a leaf blowing across the yard, gets the whole crew in a turmoil.
> 
> Try making the egg song yourself, I bet you'll have the whole flock bucking right along, stretching out their necks trying to spy the danger.


Lol, Fiere, My EEs do the same thing. Most of the time, I don't know what sets them off. I always check though just to make sure.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

It's the Ameraucana blood I imagine. They are rather flighty birds. Always an exception of course, but I've never lost an EE or Leghorn to a predator. It's the big friendly fat ones that seem to introduce themselves lol! That's why my big friendly fat ones are in Fort Knox and only free range when I'm out with them


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Isn't that the truth, Robin!


----------

